# Cheapest Place To Buy C59



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking around to maybe purchase a C59 frame. Where is the cheapest place to buy from online? Any leads would be great. 

Thanks,
Mar


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd recommend Maestro UK (Maestro UK 2012 Pricelist includes Colnago)


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks was thinking of buying from him, but I am having an issue with which size to go with. 

Thanks,
Mar


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Mike is very good with suggesting an appropriate size as well.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Looking around to maybe purchase a C59 frame. Where is the cheapest place to buy from online? Any leads would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mar


Try my LBS, where I just bought my C59.

Nonstop Ciclismo : Italian Cycling Gear

Ask for Keith, the owner.

Tell them that Ernesto sent you.

Good luck.


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Try my LBS, where I just bought my C59.
> 
> Nonstop Ciclismo : Italian Cycling Gear
> 
> ...


Keith is a good guy. Not sure what size you are but I saw that Wrench Science had a 52S in MTBK on sale for something like $4800. That was about a week ago so am not sure if someone grabbed it or not.


----------

